# PSU Recommendation - no coil whine?



## Animalpak (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello guys.

Recently my PSU started to coil whine badly and i want to RMA it.

Since they can only send me the exact same product to replace it, i want to sell it then and get rid off.

Because i want to get another high end PSU that is Platinum or Gold efficency and most of all without any no coil whine issues reports.

No more corsair or seasonic based PCB's !!!

Budget not a problem, i want 750+ watts PSU.

The most ridicolous thing that if you type coil whine in youtube almost all videos comes from Corsairs PSU especially AX series !!

Any advice ?


----------



## Bansaku (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, normally I would recommend OCZ but ya....RIP. Thermaltake is great; reliable, quiet, modular, great customer service.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 13, 2014)

Silverstone. But I know it is abit more expensive and less warranty (3 years) but I have 2 silverstones and no coil whines and no problem so far. (2 years now)

Superflower PSU also is good. I had one before.

Although I cannot comment on costumer service cause I never have a problem even once. My current 750w silverstone can handle 2 R9 290's with no problem altough I could hear the psu fan crank up when I tried that.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 13, 2014)

No coil whine on the 2 corsairs and 3 seasonics I have owned


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 13, 2014)

Bansaku said:


> Well, normally I would recommend OCZ but ya....RIP. Thermaltake is great; reliable, quiet, modular, great customer service.


 
Thermaltake ? Uhmm i had one yeah fine PSU. Thank you !





night.fox said:


> Silverstone. But I know it is abit more expensive and less warranty (3 years) but I have 2 silverstones and no coil whines and no problem so far. (2 years now)
> 
> Superflower PSU also is good. I had one before.
> 
> Although I cannot comment on costumer service cause I never have a problem even once. My current 750w silverstone can handle 2 R9 290's with no problem altough I could hear the psu fan crank up when I tried that.


 
No problem for the expensive important thing no damn coil whine. Thank you for the advice i would definately check Silverstone they always seemed to me pretty strong PSU.



v12dock said:


> No coil whine on the 2 corsairs and 3 seasonics I have owned


 

You have a one hell of a luck, because if you Google or youtube as i write in the thread coil whines are common from Corsair PSU.

And seasonic only the X series suffers from this issue.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 13, 2014)

Dude, you have no load on that baby of yours. My Corsair TX650 had some coil whine before when I used a measly 5770 and a Q6600, now I've stepped up to the stuff you see in the system specs and I hear no coil whine whatsoever


----------



## McSteel (Apr 13, 2014)

Coil whine is completely unpredictable, and no one on this planet can guarantee that a PSU model is free of it on every unit produced.
Most manufacturers and retailers recognize coil whine as a RMA-worthy fault, you'll just have to keep trying or learn to live with it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2014)

so you dont want a PSU from 2 of the best PSU makers on the market? one of them being number 1 and MAKING the PCBs for most of the manufacturers anyway?


----------



## R00kie (Apr 13, 2014)

McSteel said:


> Coil whine is completely unpredictable, and no one on this planet can guarantee that a PSU model is free of it on every unit produced.
> Most manufacturers and retailers recognize coil whine as a RMA-worthy fault, you'll just have to keep trying or learn to live with it.


Wise words.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 13, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Dude, you have no load on that baby of yours. My Corsair TX650 had some coil whine before when I used a measly 5770 and a Q6600, now I've stepped up to the stuff you see in the system specs and I hear no coil whine whatsoever


 

Really ? If it so i will keep it.

Because im gonna add a 780 ti and pump Phobya DC12 260 for the watercooling loop.

Tomorrow i borrow a graphics card from a friend and watch if it stops.

Also when i turn off the system the coil whine is audible.




McSteel said:


> Coil whine is completely unpredictable, and no one on this planet can guarantee that a PSU model is free of it on every unit produced.
> Most manufacturers and retailers recognize coil whine as a RMA-worthy fault, you'll just have to keep trying or learn to live with it.


 

At the moment everything is mounted on my desk.

I put 4 little rubber under the motherboard to keep it high and safe.

The AX760 is close to the motherboard.




Solaris17 said:


> so you dont want a PSU from 2 of the best PSU makers on the market? one of them being number 1 and MAKING the PCBs for most of the manufacturers anyway?


 
I think they have a serious problem with the AX series and they come from Seasonic

Is not easy to identify what's inside so I avoid brands


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Is not easy to identify what's inside so I avoid brands


Not so: http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2014)

Seasonic 750KM3 X series ( upto 93% according to a TPU review ),  As silent as you can get.


EDIT: Maybe go buy some hot glue . Now i think about it don't Corsair offer cross shipping ?.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 13, 2014)

@Animalpak http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html
It has mostly every single PSU brand that you can possibly find and their respective OEM's.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> @Animalpak http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html
> It has mostly every single PSU brand that you can possibly find and their respective OEM's.



This link is also great for that purpose 
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page364.htm


----------



## 64K (Apr 13, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Recently my PSU started to coil whine badly and i want to RMA it.
> 
> ...



One possible explanation for so many reports of coil whine in Corsairs is because so many people buy Corsairs. What I'm getting at is that even the best companies have a fail rate on their products. A few negative reviews from a no-name company doesn't generate a lot of buzz but a thousand negative reviews on a company like Corsair does. I don't know of a way to look at the percentage of defective PSUs versus happy customers but I suspect that Seasonic and Corsair are on top of the list of best for the money and reliability and that's my own experience too.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 13, 2014)

Coil whine isn't an indication of failure. It's an indication that an inductive component isn't fully secured to the PCB and is resonating inside the PSU. If you know exactly what component was making the whine, you could secure it or something, but that requires your ripping open your PSU and I don't hink I'm prepared to recommend that. I've yet to notice much of any coil whine from my Seasonic PSU.


----------



## McSteel (Apr 13, 2014)

If I could shamelessly link to a previous post I made on the subject, here you can get some more details about the irritating phenomenon that is coil whine. There are some things you can try to lessen it, besides gluing the hell out of all the coils and transformers in your PSU and voiding it's warranty - see this thread.


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 13, 2014)

You can't say "no more seasonic based psu's" it's too random. The corsair AX860 I ordered from amazon a year ago had serious coil whine so I RMA'd it and the replacement is totally silent with no hint of coil whine for a whole year now... Cert there are a lot of complaints about the AX series coil whining but consider the amount of ppl buying Corsair + Seasonic PSUs vs other brands and consider the probability that the first batches of the AX series had this issue too frequently and it has been dealt with since then.

Other than that my flatmate bought a 700W gold Silverstone it seems rly good quality.

Also, as mentioned above the coil whine of the PSU varies with the components in the system, changing the GPU can stop or increase coil whine (or the GPU can coil whine with a PSU but not with another).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 13, 2014)

seasonic only please.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2014)

NZXT has started glopping up their psu's in an attempt to limit coil whine issues- see pic:






Review here if interested:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/NZXT-HALE82-N-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1565/1

I recently picked up one of these NZXT models and found the same treatment on it. The material used looks like some form of dense spray foam.


----------



## McSteel (Apr 13, 2014)

Actually, most manufacturers do that, and it's white silicone caulk (heh). Hi-temp and high dielectric strength, non-corrosive, just as it should be. I've seen more extreme examples, too. Actually, Listan/BeQuiet!, for example, caulk up *snicker* their PSUs rather extensively, but they use big black caulk *giggle* blobs - probably because they're German, and their genetic technical OCD won't let them use any other color, when they have everything else done in black.

Since caulk isn't exactly rubber, and does get hard (oh come on) over time, it's ability to absorb vibrations is somewhat limited, thus it's extensive use doesn't guarantee coil whine elimination. Plus, too much of it will hinder cooling since it's a pretty good thermal isolator, so that's another thing that mustn't be overlooked...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2014)

Coil whine has been around for ever,  they used to use a wax like substance back in the day but i guess they cannot do that these days due to heat. Just the copper not tight enough.


----------



## M0rt (Apr 14, 2014)

OP, consider EVGA's G2 or P2; Super Flower platform with a 10 year warranty.

Not a price at the moment either: http://www.newegg.com/Power-Supplies/BrandSubCat/ID-1402-58?Order=PRICED

Haven't had a problem with my AX760, just for the record.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 14, 2014)

M0rt said:


> OP, consider EVGA's G2 or P2; Super Flower platform with a 10 year warranty.
> 
> Not a price at the moment either: http://www.newegg.com/Power-Supplies/BrandSubCat/ID-1402-58?Order=PRICED
> 
> Haven't had a problem with my AX760, just for the record.


 

They dont sell the Evga 850 G2 in my nation, only the 1000 G2 and above are available.

Same price as US.

Well you are one of the lucky one that have a AX760 coil whine free sample.


Im thinking to get the Cooler Master V850.

Thanks for all !


----------



## M0rt (Apr 15, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Im thinking to get the Cooler Master V850.



Be warned, I think the CM V series uses Seasonic KM3 internals.

I doubt you'll get another dud though.

Best of luck!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2014)

M0rt said:


> Be warned, I think the CM V series uses Seasonic KM3 internals.
> 
> I doubt you'll get another dud though.
> 
> Best of luck!



Nothing wrong with Seasonics KM3 internals in fact about the best out their.  Your totally of your rocker if you going avoid it due to a "possible" coil whine which for all you know might of been corrected as  i have had no issue with mine.

Tell ya another thing too i put up possible coil whine than trusting another company with not blowing the rest of my PC up.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe try an actual Seasonic PSU, instead of discounting because of a Seasonic component in yours?  Seasonic has amazing quality and performance!  And this coming from a guy who has an Antec in his main rig.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 15, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Nothing wrong with Seasonics KM3 internals in fact about the best out their.  Your totally of your rocker if you going avoid it due to a "possible" coil whine which for all you know might of been corrected as  i have had no issue with mine.
> 
> Tell ya another thing too i put up possible coil whine than trusting another company with not blowing the rest of my PC up.


 
OK then i just bought a Cooler Master V850 brand new for a nice price deal of 110 dollars. Will be here next days.


----------



## M0rt (Apr 15, 2014)

$110, bloody beautiful! I suspect it will serve you well, enjoy.

AsRock, I was sarcastically breaking balls, not seriously warning OP to avoid KM3.


----------



## Hood (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet deal on the V 850, you should be good for years...I recently bought a V 1000, and it's the best PSU I've ever owned - I can't comment on any noise issues, because this thing is totally silent, but I can say that it's the most stable platform, with voltage regulation scoring excellent, ripple suppression excellent.  Quoting the Oklahoma Wolf on his Johnny Guru review,  "If Coolermaster wasn't a name on everyone's lips before, it certainly should be now. The V1000 is one heck of a seriously good power supply, people... easily among the best thousand watt models currently on the market. It's powerful, it's as stable as anything ever could be, and you should go buy one right now."  I can't argue with that...


----------



## Animalpak (May 17, 2014)

This is how your coil whine ends ! A complete replacement ! So guys see how coil whine is bad and requires a complete replace !

Thank you corsair for providing me in just 3 weeks a brand new one !

Back from RMA !

Im very happy with this unit is coil whine free !


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2014)

M0rt said:


> $110, bloody beautiful! I suspect it will serve you well, enjoy.
> 
> AsRock, I was sarcastically breaking balls, not seriously warning OP to avoid KM3.




No reason to avoid the SS750 MK3 in fact it's performance is most under rated..




Animalpak said:


> This is how your coil whine ends ! A complete replacement ! So guys see how coil whine is bad and requires a complete replace !
> 
> Thank you corsair for providing me in just 3 weeks a brand new one !
> 
> ...



Nice i hope it gives years of quality service.


----------



## Jetster (May 18, 2014)

Seasonic G or X series is your best bet to not have this problem


----------



## M0rt (May 18, 2014)

OP, glad everything worked out for you, which PSU are you gonna use now? Decisions, decisions.



AsRock said:


> No reason to avoid the SS750 MK3 in fact it's performance is most under rated..



Still struggling with the concept of sarcasm I see.  You sir, get the double.


----------

